# Sony Handycam DCR-DVD610 DVD Digital Camcorder Question



## Blue Angel (Dec 26, 2008)

We got a Sony Handycam DCR-DVD610 DVD Digital Camcorder for Christmas and we cannot yet get our Mac laptop to recognize the device via the USB port or find a way to pull the digital video into iMovie for editing.  

We have contacted Sony and they were complete idiots as they could offer no solutions.  

Can anyone out there help us?  Or at least recommend a digital camcorder that works well with Macs and iMovie?  We really want to be able to not only view but edit our footage.

Thanks!


----------



## royjofre (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey,
Sony don't support MacOsX and iMovie.  But their are a Mac solution! 
1- Plug and use usb device, and you can see on your desktop the image of sony disk...
2- Download from internet the free program HANDBRAKE. Open this program and choose your original video (VTS_01) of your DVD and HandBrake will transform it to .m4v
3- It easy open .m4v on iTunes and QuickTime
4- If you like, use iMovie for a "montage". Open a project with iDisk o iMovie and import your video.m4v.... and proceed. 

Good luck!
royjofre


----------

